# استفسار بخصوص ماده كميائبه



## دعاء الكراون (9 مايو 2013)

[h=5]السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم عاوزه اعرف ماده ثيو جلايكوليك اسيد اسمها التجاري ايه واستخدامتها ولكم جزيل الشكر[/h]


----------



## AL_e7san (9 مايو 2013)

*لو سمحتووووا ضروررررى جدا عايزة موضوع عن مراحل صناعة السكر​*


----------



## chemnoor (19 مايو 2013)

تشتخدم مادة ثيوغليك اسيد في عدد التحاليل الكميائية من بينها تحليل شاردة الحديد 
وهذا هو اسمها التجاري


----------



## دعاء الكراون (19 مايو 2013)

هل يمكن استعمالها في عمل واكس اي شمع مزيل للشعر


----------

